# Whole Hog Competition



## smoke_chef (Jul 1, 2012)

I saw where Myron Mixon smokes two hogs at every MBN competition so he has one if he makes the finals. Is that what most whole hog competitors do?


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 6, 2012)

If i remember correctly, yes.


----------

